# pigeon flea



## boyien03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was watching this video from the Home village expert (I think) of this guy giving bath to one of his pigeon. the water was mix with (i think for dogs) insecticide to get rid of fleas and ticks... Is there another way to get rid or prevent flea, and ticks on birds...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

boyien03 said:


> I was watching this video from the Home village expert (I think) of this guy giving bath to one of his pigeon. the water was mix with (i think for dogs) insecticide to get rid of fleas and ticks... Is there another way to get rid or prevent flea, and ticks on birds...


If they have a parasite problem best use products for birds, there are dusts and dips, take your pick as they have them online at the pigeon supply sites.follow the directions on the product.


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

usually products meant for dogs and cats are much too strong for birds beware


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I think they use insecticides (because they are insects). Some use that Sevin Dust and dust their birds. Some people may dip them with permethrin or malathion.

To prevent infestation, give them a weekly bath perhaps adding borax (1 tablespoon per gallon). You may even add vinegar on their bath. I think it is more common to see pigeon lice and mite than fleas or ticks. Either way they are insects so they use insecticides to kill them.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi, you are talking about pigeon Flies, not Fleas. I have never heard of a pigeon carrying Fleas. It would be easier if it were Fleas! LOL! they prefer to stay on the host, were as Pigeon flies can and will "fly" way off the Bird when you start using Pest killers, and sometimes jump on you! remember they are Flies, and can fly just about as good as any other one can, but would rather stay on the bird if they can, it is cozy. As George stated in another post you must clean, and Vacuum the loft to get the pupae as well. Dave


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Animals with furs have fleas not with feathers...Mites and lice are living in pigeons feathers or under its feathers...

Well let me put my input on this...Permectrin II is what I use, I do soak them in 5 gallons of water with 2oz. of pesticides in it, every six months...Kill all kinds of pest...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Until the Pigeon flies are off. The loft must be kept very clean after treatment, it is also a good idea to spray the loft at the same time.
Pigeon flies can be gotten rid of, but again as George said, you must treat the bird, as well as keep the loft Scraped, and vacuumed, at least for two weeks after you treat the birds, again remember, the Pigeon Fly can leave the Bird anytime it wants, and wait for the treatment you have done on the bird to wear off, if need be. I would rather have any other External parasite on my birds, rather then them... Dave


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LUCKYT said:


> Until the Pigeon flies are off. The loft must be kept very clean after treatment, it is also a good idea to spray the loft at the same time.
> Pigeon flies can be gotten rid of, but again as George said, you must treat the bird, as well as keep the loft Scraped, and vacuumed, at least for two weeks after you treat the birds, again remember, the Pigeon Fly can leave the Bird anytime it wants, and wait for the treatment you have done on the bird to wear off, if need be. I would rather have any other External parasite on my birds, rather then them... Dave


Although probably not much of a worry. There is such a thing as a Pigeon flea.
http://apt.allenpress.com/perlserv/?request=get-abstract&doi=10.1638/2007-0062.1&ct=1


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Charis, can you give me some info. on them? Even after 40 some years playing with pigeons i am always willing to a Learn. Sorry replied before i read the Link... How about in the U.S.? Dave


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pigeons can get fleas, I believe they are called the 'stick-tight flea' and may
have poultry origins. Here are some more links meant to click on :

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkltXa...03/**http://www.avianmedicine.net/ampa/44.pdf

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkltXa...903/**http://www.avianmedicine.net/ampa/8.pdf

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkltXa...http://www.ajol.info/viewarticle.php?id=39890

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkltXa...o017900mbp/fleasflukescucko017900mbp_djvu.txt

It may in fact be the occasional occurrence of fleas on pigeons that prompts
the pigeon supply houses to carry pigeon wormers that include treatment
for tape worms. That is to say, it is the ingestion of fleas on dogs and cats when they are grooming that brings about the tape worm infections for them and likely the same for birds who harbor fleas as well.

Spraying the birds w/Permethrin or the like and treating the living areas w/a product such as suspend which addresses the growth of the eggs of insects
in addition to keeping the living areas scraped and vaccumed would be effective controls in eliminating the vector/parasite problem.

fp


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Did not read all the links, one was from Nigeria, the other? If they are in the U.S. THEY are so Rare as not to be mentioned by most modern Writers.
Whitney, in his book "Keep your Pigeons flying" states they are Very uncommon. Must be, in 40 years never seen or had a Friend have any. Maybe in the Deep South... Dave


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Links are meant to click on if one really desires the information there in. There is nothing shabby about Avian Medicine as an online source, and why stop there? Our Pigeon Supply Houses carry medications for the treatment of tapeworms in pigeons. I suggest that you read up on the stick tight flea which
is the one associated w/pigeons and poultry. Fleas may not be as common as 
lice/mites/pigeon fly, but they do, none the less, find haven on our birds.

fp


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you ever had them? Or known anyone that did? Dave


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

LUCKYT said:


> Have you ever had them? Or known anyone that did? Dave


I wouldn't have stick tight fleas as I'm not poultry nor pigeon. If I hadn't heard of pigeon parasitical fleas from reliable sources, I wouldn't have bothered to post on the topic. Have you yet taken the time to read the links? It might
negate the need to continue this dialogue...

fp


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I received a pigeon through this site last summer that was infected with and treated for,4 different kinds of worms.... among them, tape worm which would indicated she had gotten the tape worm from fleas.
I call her Wormy.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Again, just for my own Education, I thought there were other Hosts for Tape Worms? I am so confused! Dave


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

BTW, there is also a pigeon specific bed bug that has wings unlike its' human
counterpart....

fp


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

LUCKYT said:


> Again, just for my own Education, I thought there were other Hosts for Tape Worms? I am so confused! Dave


So sorry for your confusion. Google the difference between vector and host.

fp


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Yes, Feral Pigeon my Wording was off, It is not the Host, BUT there is another Name for it and it is not Vector... Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Intermedate Host is what i was looking for, (spelling, it is late) Dave


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Whats intermediate host got to do, got to do with it? The heartbreak of pigeon
flea:

Have at it, Dave:

http://62.219.19.39/search2.html

fp


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

I was answering Charis post about tape worms... Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Again, i will ask, have you ever known any one in this country to have them?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

LUCKYT said:


> Again, i will ask, have you ever known any one in this country to have them?


Again, I will answer in the affirmative and suggest that you take the time to
read the links that were posted. Scientific research provides shortcuts to those
willing to read the work that has been observed and documented over time.

fp


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well after all this time i was hoping to find a fellow fancier who has had a problem with them. I learn more from first hand experience.
I have read about Bigfoot, but i would learn more about "it" from some one i know who has experience with it. Dave


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> Well after all this time i was hoping to find a fellow fancier who has had a problem with them. I learn more from first hand experience.
> 
> *I have read about Bigfoot, but i would learn more about "it" from some one i know who has experience with it.*
> 
> Dave


Well, you actually don't _know_ me, BUT I did have the opportunity to meet Bigfoot at a party the other night. And he definitely has a BIG foot.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

See, i learned something! Experience is the best teacher, LOL! Must have been a GOOD party! Dave


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

LUCKYT said:


> See, i learned something! Experience is the best teacher, LOL!
> 
> *Must have been a GOOD party! * Dave


 

Cindy


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hm-Hm...la..la..la...What's Big Foot got to do...got to do with it?.la..la...la A Big Foot can be broken...


----------



## Pounds88 (Jan 17, 2009)

What is borax RodSD? Is this the same as the borax Filipino used in the street game called "pool"?


----------



## cai508 (Apr 8, 2009)

i put some drops on the back of the pigeon's neck every month, i got the drops from, ......
www.everythingforpets.com
and it seems to be working, there are some good pigeon stuff in that website too check it out


----------

